# Eqwest saddles. What do you think??



## Pryce (Nov 29, 2011)

I am thinking of buying an Eqwest saddle at some stage. Ive heard only good reviews so far but am still keen to find out as many opions on it as Ican before I shell out for it.
I have emailed Sue and asked her about them but she did not answer any of my questions, only said that she was out of stock.
Its to fit a very well built TB with no wither, used for general hacking/ Stock work. Maybe a little polocrosse in the future to.
What are peoples thoughts on theses saddles? 

Cheers.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'd be real reluctant to get a saddle with a fiberglass tree. Despite what the ad claims I get the feeling these are asian made saddles. I also wonder about the statement that Eqwest is not profit driven. What a load of hooey. If the saddles were made in Australia I find it hard to believe the manufacturer can't keep up to sales. Another reason to suspect imports. The leather appears to be of inferior tannage.


----------

